# 10 stone to lose - Everest to climb



## Zosema (Oct 9, 2011)

Hi everyone, I'm just recently been diagnosed with diabetes and I had a massive shock at my nurse appointment last week.

Basically, I need to lose 10 stone.

I'm a bit of a loner and the thought of joining any sort of slimming club or group activity fills me with dread.  I was thinking of buying a Wii Fit machine that both my husband and I can use, has anyone tried one?

I (and my husband) have already drastically cut our portion sizes and changed various things in our diet (like swapping ordinary potatoes for sweet ones, low GI Burgen bread etc).

Realistically, how long should I anticipate taking to lose 10 stone?  I once managed to lose 5 stone in 6 months, but used amphetamine diet pills to achieve that - probably not an option this time as they've been banned!

We don't eat much red meat (perhaps beef once a week and ham once a week), any tips would be gratefully received.

Many thanks
Zosema


----------



## Northerner (Oct 9, 2011)

Hi Zosema, I moved your post to a thread of its own so it wouldn't get lost 

You certainly have a challenge, but I think the best thing is to look at it as a series of smaller challenges so that you can continue to be motivated as each achievement is reached. It sounds like you've already made some excellent changes to your diet and lifestyle, so well done! A food diary or spreadsheet can be helpful where you record all your food and drink eaten, including calories, carbohydrates, fat and protein. Using this you can then look for ways you might improve things to help you attain your goals, and perhaps discuss with your GP, nurse or a dietician. An often suggested weight loss rate is 1-2 pounds a week so you might want to base your goals around this. It may not sound much, but it all adds up in time and you want a rate of weight loss that is healthy and sustainable. You may, of course, find yourself losing more than this in the early stages.

A few of our members have a Wii Fit and really enjoy using them - which is the main obstacle to overcome when you are starting a fitness regime! I'm sure lots of people will be along to share their experiences


----------



## Hazel (Oct 9, 2011)

Hiya,

I can't really add to what Northerner said - but I would just say, don't thnk of the total weight loss. just take a half stone at a time.


----------



## Katieb (Oct 9, 2011)

Hi there. The above advice is good and sound. I want to lose over 3 stones in total and have lost over 2 stones to date. I have achieved this by setting myself small targets, regarding each milestone as a step towards the goal. Also, I don't regard myself as being on a diet. I just eat healthily! In fact more than I ever have in my life and I feel so much better for it! I do set myself small timescales because it works for me - a goal for a holiday, my forthcoming birthday, then Christmas! I am not in a rush either. This is a lifetime's change and any progress towards a healthier me is good progress, so a pound or two a week is ideal and this forum and its members has been a great support.

I have a Wii Fit as do a lot of my friends. They are a great start and something you can enjoy with friends and family. Any chance of you borrowing one from a friend to try first? Good luck with everything. You will succeed and there are plenty of us around to share support! Take care and keep in touch. Katiex


----------



## Newtothis (Oct 9, 2011)

just remember nobody climbed Mount Everest in a day - its all about small steps. You've already made a good start by re-evaluating your eating habits. Good luck, you'll get there..... Amanda x


----------



## Mark T (Oct 9, 2011)

I've got a Wii, although I've got My Fitness Trainer instead of Wii Fit.

To be honest it depends what suits you, My Fitness Trainer runs though a training session with varied exercises (in multiples of 15 minutes of time) although it doesn't use the balance board or the controller to verify that you are actually doing the exercise.  It's got a rather annoying habit of wanting you to repeat measuring yourself every 7 or so sessions (which makes it better to do longer sessions less often).

Wii Fit I saw as being less serious and more of a fun game.  In some ways that can be a benefit.  Some of my colleagues have been put of using it because of the way it inflates the Mii if you are over the normal BMI.


----------



## Zosema (Oct 9, 2011)

*Thanks!*

Hi everyone, thanks for the advice, it's all very gratefully received!

Little steps will be the key, I think - no more choccie and plenty of fruit and veg in its place.  Just as well I love fruit ...

I'll keep you posted!

Best wishes.
Zosema


----------



## Robster65 (Oct 9, 2011)

Hi Zosema. Welcome.

As has been said, small steps are the key. And the food diary (including exercise) is a must.

The only practical advice I would add is to try and get your metabolism to speed up as much as you can by doing smaller, more sustained exercise (pottering, walkign round the garden, etc) in between the more rigourous sessions. 

We've found the website www.myfitnesspal.com is good for recording food and exercise and for advice about how many calories to aim for. I've shocked myself how many I eat compared to how few I should ! 

Good luck

Rob


----------



## Shopaholic (Oct 12, 2011)

Hi Zosema
I too have 10+stone to lose and as of this week hit my 2 stone mark in my first 2 months since diagnosis, having totally changed my eating habits.
I have to say I haven't really started to exercise yet - I am more mobile and walking up and down stairs to fetch things myself rather than sending my daughter  so have increased my activity, which is a step forward for me! We have a Wii Fit as we thought it would be a good idea but actually, it's gathering dust. We've been out for walks courtesy of lots of visitors recently and I mean major walks and I've surprised myself in terms of coping and enjoying them - particularly a trip to the beach and walking for 3 miles along the promenade.
I've been on a low carb diet (not really counting, but trying to keep it below 100g a day) and been opting for low GI as far as possible. It's very similar to the approach that heart patients are encouraged to follow (and I understand that WW is also going this way now) - my Dr really encouraged me to do it. I'm not worrying too much about fat at the moment but being sensible still about it as this will give me something else to try later when I hit a plato. My diabetic nurse cautioned me against having any more than 3 portions of fruit a day and we've totally rethought our portion sizes generally at home.
It's working well for me so far. I set myself an initial target of 2 stone just to see what that would feel like. Now my next target will be a different milestone - much less than 10 stone as that will be whenever that will be. Small celebrations along the way is the order of the day as this is for life - not for Xmas or to go on holiday, etc etc - all the usual reasons to diet. I too can put on weight just by looking at food and have been overweight all my life so am taking my time and enjoying the scenery as I go. There really isn't a diet I haven't tried, succeeded on temporarily and then piled the weight back on soon afterwards - Yoyo dieter supreme! 
My Dr offered me access to the gym membership at reduced rate via the NHS - I've turned it down until I get to a level I've discussed with her as I don't like exercising in front of people whilst I'm this size (and nothing will change my mind on that!). The Dr has said it's open to me whenever I'm ready so she's not putting pressure on me to conform which is good. However, my daughter's dance teacher is about to start adult tap classes again and that will be an exception for me - I won't mind going to those as I'll be surrounded by friends and loved the classes last time we did them.
Anyway - if you need a long term weight loss buddy, I'm around!
Good luck and as everyone has said - a step at a time is great advice.


----------



## pottersusan (Dec 8, 2011)

Zosema said:


> Hi everyone, I'm just recently been diagnosed with diabetes and I had a massive shock at my nurse appointment last week.
> 
> Basically, I need to lose 10 stone.
> 
> ...



Hi Zosema

I'm a very new diabetic so know little about that, but do know about diets. I'm now half the woman I used to be by doing Lighter Life. I lost 8 stone in 6 months. It is a radical low calorie diet, but it works and has enabled me to maintain my weight loss for 3 years. It's hard, but it's also the easiest diet I've ever done and is good for type 2 diabetics. It takes you away from food completely as it provides bars and shakes which are everything you need. I felt incredibly well on it. You have to have your doctors agreement, but if you stick to it religiously it works. I've tried everything over the years and it's the only one for me.

Visit their website and contact your local counsellor and you can go for a free session that explains it all. It is not a cheap option, but for me it worked.

Good luck (I  now need size 12 instead of 20+)
Susan


----------



## Copepod (Dec 8, 2011)

Although "climbing Mount Everest" isn't to be taken literally, as Robsters has mentioned, increasing your metabolic rate by walking increasing distances, incorporating increasing gradients etc will help in weight loss. You might find walking poles help you to walk more energetically, and to ease strain on your knees when coming downhill. 

Best to set your own targets where walking will bring reward eg is there a view or garden or memorial or something you've long wanted to see?


----------



## Adrienne (Dec 8, 2011)

Shopaholic said:


> Hi Zosema
> I too have 10+stone to lose and as of this week hit my 2 stone mark in my first 2 months since diagnosis, having totally changed my eating habits.
> I have to say I haven't really started to exercise yet - I am more mobile and walking up and down stairs to fetch things myself rather than sending my daughter  so have increased my activity, which is a step forward for me! We have a Wii Fit as we thought it would be a good idea but actually, it's gathering dust. We've been out for walks courtesy of lots of visitors recently and I mean major walks and I've surprised myself in terms of coping and enjoying them - particularly a trip to the beach and walking for 3 miles along the promenade.
> I've been on a low carb diet (not really counting, but trying to keep it below 100g a day) and been opting for low GI as far as possible. It's very similar to the approach that heart patients are encouraged to follow (and I understand that WW is also going this way now) - my Dr really encouraged me to do it. I'm not worrying too much about fat at the moment but being sensible still about it as this will give me something else to try later when I hit a plato. My diabetic nurse cautioned me against having any more than 3 portions of fruit a day and we've totally rethought our portion sizes generally at home.
> ...



Wow your post is inspirational to me.  I too have 10 stone to lose.  My numpty of a brother has entered me in a race !  It is only a mile and is in March but not sure I can even walk that to be honest, not comfortabley which is just shocking.  I'm not diabetic (yet), hoping I don't have the predisposition for it but 10 stone is 10 stone.  

I've done all the diets as well, the fad 450 cals a day jobby and the fat bustings pills you get from the GP and then cannot leave the house as you need to be within a foot from the bathroom !  I lost 4 stone on one of the fad diets in 3 months but my brain did not catch up with my body and I stopped and put on 6 stone eek !

I need a boost start so I have ordered meals for lunch and dinner for a week from Wiltshire Farm Foods.  I know they have a reputation for elderly people's meals but tough I'm not proud.   The way I am doing it is that they are smaller portions, I can add some veg to them anyway and most of my day is ready calorie counted.   I carb count all the time for my daughter and just cannot calorie count for me as well.  I know there are all sorts of ways to do it but I've decided with calories at least I know where I am.  I'm aiming for 1500 a day to start with.  Exercising in a big way will start after Christmas I just have so much to do.  I'm going to order this food (cheaper than normal food bill and I still cook for my daughter but don't have to think about me) until Christmas.  

Good luck to you all,  I too am doing small goals.   My biggest goal is that I want my clothes to start with a 1 and not a 2 anymore but a long way to go before that happens.


----------



## pottersusan (Dec 18, 2011)

Adrienne said:


> Wow your post is inspirational to me.  I too have 10 stone to lose.  My numpty of a brother has entered me in a race !  It is only a mile and is in March but not sure I can even walk that to be honest, not comfortabley which is just shocking.  I'm not diabetic (yet), hoping I don't have the predisposition for it but 10 stone is 10 stone.
> 
> I've done all the diets as well, the fad 450 cals a day jobby and the fat bustings pills you get from the GP and then cannot leave the house as you need to be within a foot from the bathroom !  I lost 4 stone on one of the fad diets in 3 months but my brain did not catch up with my body and I stopped and put on 6 stone eek !
> 
> ...



Hi Adrienne
I had my pancreas removed earlier this year am interested in what sort of regime your daughter is on. I'm injecting but it just isn't working for me and would love to know how she's doing with her pump.  My diabetes is incredibly unpredictable  and sometimes my blood sugar suddenly drops like a stone for no reason I can see. Any advice or ideas would be welcome! Does she have to take Creon?
Susan


----------



## cathplum (Dec 21, 2011)

*Take it a day at a time!*

Hi. I want to encourage that it is possible to release 10 stone!! I've done it although it has taken me almost 16 months but it is staying off!! I changed my diet totally - eating far fewer carbs and less fruit, and LOTS OF VEGETABLES (tried to keep away from starchy veg - potatoes mainly). Also increased my wholegrain foods & looked for low GI foods too. Introduced more pulses. Stayed away from pasta although do have gluten free/wholegrain pasta for treat every now and again. AND for me it has been important to increase exercise - I've increased the amount of walking I do. Another vital part for me was having support from others - I found this by going to Overeaters Anonymous (OA). Remember different things work for different people - everyone is an individual! I face one day at a time because if anyone had told me how challenging and long the 'climb' ahead was, I would have given up in seconds. I have a fantastic diabetic dietician who has been very supportive and encouraging.

Be open-minded and GENTLY ENCOURAGING your self. This has been a journey of learning how to self-care and love my body back to health.

Best wishes!!


----------



## Northerner (Dec 21, 2011)

Wonderful words of encouragement Cath - and many congratulations on your incredible achievement!


----------

